# من هو بوذا و ما هي التعاليم البوذية



## بوذي (27 يناير 2008)

*مرحبا يا اخوة

بصراحة لا أعرف كيف أبدأ

سأنقل لكم حوار لا زال يدور بيني و بين الأخ الكريم سلام(peace_86)

و هي عبارة تستطيع القول بأنها دردشة ودية و مشوقة و الكل مرحب للمشاركة و إبداء الرأي


:yaka:

و لكن يجب قبل القراءة أو قبل أن أنقل الحوار يجب معرفة أمور و هي في ماذا ترتكز البوذية أو ما هي قواعدها الأساسية؟


باختصار شديد و سأجيب بحسب علمي فصحيح أني بوذي لكن معلوماتي لا تأهلني بأن أكون كاهن ففي المجتمع البوذي هناك طبقات(أقصد من نحاية المهتمين لها) هناك الكهنة و هناك الذين يتكلون دائما عن الدارما(التعاليم البوذية) و يتمسكون بأكثر تعاليمها و يتصدقون للكهنة و هم شبه ملازمين لهم لكنهم ليسوا كهنة و هؤلاء عادة يكونون من العوام و هناك العوام..فأنا بصراحة أعتبر نفسي من العوام  

لذلك باختصار شديد تعتمد البوذية على الحقائق النبيلة الأربعة و أيضا على الطريق النبيل الثماني و اللتي نؤمن أنها حقائق توصل اليها بوذا حين استنار بنور الحقيقة و أصبح كاملا هناك في بوداجايا تحت الشجرة المقدسة و بوذا معناها اليقظ أو العارف

الحقائق النبيلة الأربع هي:

1- أن الحياة هي في الحقيقة آلام و تعاسة و معاناة فمنذ أن تولد و أنت تعاني الى أن تشيب تمرض ثم تموت ثم تولد من جديد و هلم مجرة

2-هناك سبب لهذه المعاناة و هو شهوات الإنسان(الملذات التي يريدها) و رغبته في تحقيقها

3-  هناك طريقة لإيقاف هذه المعاناة و يرتكز على كبح جماح شهواته من خلال القضاء على جميع الكارما(الأفعال و ثمارها)

4-و ذلك يتحقق من خلال اتباع الطريق النبيل الثماني وهو طريق القضاء على هذه المعاناة


الطريق الثماني هو:


الكلمة(القول) الصحيحة
العمل( الفعل) الصحيح 
الحياة أو العيش الصحيح
التفكير الصحيح
الجهد الصحيح
الإنتباه الصحيح
التركيز الصحيح
الفهم الصحيح


و هناك شيء اسمه القواعد الخمسة و هي:


عدم القتل أو انهاء حياة
الكف عن أخذ ما ليس لك(السرقة)
عدم ممارسة الجنس أو  القيام بأعمال جنسية غير قانونية
الكف عن الكذب
عدم تناول أشياء تغيب عقلك كالمسكرات



و هذه فقط كمقدمة و الآن أنقل النقاش الذي يدور بيني و بين أخي الكريم بيس



 كتب أخي peace_86*


> الأخ البوذي..
> كلماتك جميلة.. وعلى فكرة:
> فأنا من أشد المعجبين بالعقيدة البوذية..
> لسبب أنها تنادي بالسلام المطلق..
> ...




قتباس:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة peace_86
> الأخ البوذي..
> كلماتك جميلة.. وعلى فكرة:
> فأنا من أشد المعجبين بالعقيدة البوذية..
> ...




*شكراا أيضا على كلامك الجميل*






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة peace_86
> صحيح أن بوذي جاء برسالة السلام قبل يسوع المسيح (زمنياً)
> لكن لم يقل أحد منذ بدء الخليقة: أحبوا أعداؤكم باركو لاعنيكم... ووو هكذا..


.. 

*صحيح أخي الحبيب لم يقل أحد ذلك قبل المسيح و هي كلمات يجب أن يعمل بها الناس جميعا حتى نعيش في حب و سلام و بركة و بصراحة لم أرى لها مثيلا حتى الأن و هي من الحق الذي أتمسك به و كبوذي فنحن نقبل كل ما هو حق و علمنا بوذا أنه ليس حكيما من قال أن ما لديه من الحق هو الحق فقط و أن كل ما لدى الآخرين لا يوجد به حق

و هناك كلام لبوذا المستنير قريب منه مثلا "لا تزول الكراهية الا بالحب، هذا قانون أبدي منذ الأزل" و أيضا "تغلب على الغضب بالحب" و كثير في الحقيقة لا يحضرني الآن أن فقط قرأت بعض التراجم المكتوبة بالإنجليزية و هي قليلة جدا و قد سمعت أن الكتب البوذية التي تحوي الدارما(تعاليم بوذا) باللغة الصينية عشرة أضعاف الكتاب المقدس لا أدري ان كان هذا الكلام صحيح بصراحة لكن الذي متأكد منه أن الدارما بالكامل مكتوبة بالصينية فلن تجدها بالكامل باللغة اليابانية أو السيرلانكية أو حتى التايلندية.... عالعموم:*



إقتباس:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة peace_86
> وشكراً لك ياعزيزي على وجودك هنا في هذا الموقع..
> ..




*على الرحب و السعى أخي الكريم

بالعكس أنا الذي أشكرك و أشكر الإدارة على تفعيل حسابي*


إقتباس:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة peace_86
> وقد ادهشني جملتك حين قلت: الإله بوذا..
> هو بوذا إله في العقيدة البوذية؟ أعرف أن البوذية لا تعترف بالألوهية..
> صحح لي الفكرة لو كنت مخطئاً..
> ...



*بصراحة لا أعرف ما أقول..

فأنا انسان لا أعرف ايصال المعلومات بشكل جيد لكني سأحاااول

لكن باختصار و أترك لك الباقي لكي تبحث!

كل المشكلة التي قد تشكل عليك هي مفهوم الإله!(هذه النقطة أرجوا أن تكون في بالك دائما مفهووووم الإله)

فمفهوم الإله في البوذية يختلف عن الموجود في المسيحية

فلا يوجد أخي الكريم عندنا خالق للكون و الماء و الشجر و الذي بالتالي يجب أن تكون العبادة له و لا يوجد اله خالق عندنا (أرجو أن الصورة اتضحت قليلا)

فالآلهة عندنا هي مجرد كائنات أو موجودات أعظم منا تعيش في عالم آخر و هي لا تخلق بل قد تكون من البشر سابقا لكن ولدت في هذا العالم بسبب الأعمال الخير التي تعملها لكنها لم تصل بعد الى النيرفانا ( السعادة الحقيقية و هي التي يجب أن تكون هدف كل انسان) لذلك قد تعمل إحدى هذه الآلهة أعمال شريرة فتتراجع للوراء فتولد كإنسان و هلم مجرة.. و لها طبعا قدرات محدودة مثلا أن تطلب منها مساعدك في حياتك اليومية لكن لا أن تطلب منها الخلاص فالخلاص بيدك و مفتاحها الكارما(الأفعال و ما ينتج عنها)

و كلنا سنصبح آلهة و نمر بهذه المرحلة و كلنا سنصبح في النهاية بوذا و هكذا أرجوا أن تكون الصورة وضحت و أنا لست كاهن أنا مجرد شخص عامي أتمنى عمل الخير و أكتفي بالإتزام ببعض التعاليم مثلا عدم السرقة و القتل و الكذب حتى أولد من جديد في حياة و عالم يسهل فيه الوصول بالتالي الى النيرفانا 

فعندنا شيء اسمه السمسرة و هي دائرة الموت و الحياة من جديد و هدفنا الخروج من هذه الدائرة المليئة بالمآسي و الآلام


يتبع

*


----------



## بوذي (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هو بوذا و ما هي التعاليم البوذية*

إقتباس:





> *
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة peace_86
> 
> عزيز البوذي:
> ...


----------



## بوذي (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هو بوذا و ما هي التعاليم البوذية*

إقتباس:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة peace_86
> 
> عزيز البوذي:
> هل تعتمدت البوذية على فلسفة غير عقلية؟
> ...


.. 


*أخي ما معنى اله أصلا؟

هناك في المجتمعات الشرقية حتى الإمبراطور يسمونه الها و هو لا يعرف حتى أن يخلق ذبابة صغيرة و هم يعلمون ذلك جيدا

سمها كائنات عظيمة أي شيء هذا غير مهم(أقصد التسمية) لكني أسميها آلهة فقط لأظهر أنها أعظم مني و هي تموت و تحيى حالها مثل حالنا الفرق أنها ارتقت الى أعلى!

ثم أخي لا تزعج نفسك كثيرا هذه ليست من أسس العقيدة البوذية بل قد تستغرب أنه أستطيع أن أقول لك أن بوذا ليس الها و أنه انسان عادي و مع هذا أبقى بوذيا 100% لا يكون في أي شائبة

أما سؤالك هل هي تعتمد على الفلسفة الغير عقلية فهناك من يقول أنها دين و آخرين يقولون بأنها فلسفة عقلية و ليست دينا

و أنا أميل الى من يقول أنها دين و فلسفة معا اذ كيف تكون مجرد فلسفة و هي تؤمن بالسمسرة(دائرة الموت و الحياة من جديد) بل تجد في الكتب(المقدسة) أن بوذا كان يعمل المعجزات و الكثير منها

لابد أنك تتفق معي في هذا(أن البوذية هي في الحقيقة دين و فلسفة عقلية)!

عالعموم وجدت مقال قد يساعدك قليلا في فهم ايمان البوذيين:

http://www.buddhacommunity.org/what_...ts_believe.htm

واستعن أيضا بالموسوعة الحرة المشهورة و فيها مقالات باللغة الإنجليزية مفيدة جدا قد تعطيك فكرة واضحة(و مع هذا لا تصدق كل شيء بل ابحث)

www.wikipedia.org*



إقتباس:





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة peace_86
> 
> يبدو أن بوذا هو شخص سامي وراقي وله شخصية عالية من الإحترام والمحبة..
> لكن هذا لا يمنع بأني كشخص مسيحي ارفضه؟
> ...



*صحيح أخي لكن نحن لم نؤمن بالبوذية بسبب الحكم التي قالها بوذا المستنير و عندما تراني أقول بوذا هكذا دون ذكر اسم شخص فإني أقصد بوذا التاريخي(سيدرتا جواتما أو كما يسمى سكيموني) و لا أقصد أميدا أو جوان يوان أو هوتي فهناك بوذا كثيرين قبله و بعده المهم ما أريد قوله هو أننا آمنا بالبوذية لأجل تعاليمها و ليس لأجل الحكم الموجودة في الدارما

و صحيح أن أرسطو و شكسبير و غيرهم حكماء لكنهم لم يأتوا بتعاليم أفضل من اللتي في البوذية أقصد مثلا الحقائق الأربعة و الطريق الثماني و هكذا..

رغم أننا نؤمن بأنه(أي بوذا) وصل الى الحكمة الكاملة لا بل و الكمال المطلق أيضا!*




إقتباس:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة peace_86
> 
> 
> أما قول: أحبوا أعداؤكم... أدر له الخد الآخر... صلوا من أجل المضطهدين..
> ...




*لا أخي الكريم اسمحلي و لكن يبدوا أني لم أحسن العبارة

نعم لا يوجد مثيل لها لكن لا يعني هذا أن حب الأعداء لا يوجد في التعاليم البوذية بل نجد بوذا يحثنا بأن نحب جميع الكائنات الحية و أن نضحي لأجلها و نحميها كما تحب و تحمي الأم طفلها الصغير حبا غير مشروط بشيء أو شيء من هذا القبيل لا أذكر النص بالضبط لكني متأكد أنه موجود و أذكر أنه في ميتا سوترا(الكتب تتكون من سوترات) 

و قد ذكرت لك قول الإله بوذا "لا تزول الكراهية بالكراهية و لكن تزول بالحب هذه قاعدة سرمدية"

ما أريد قوله أراه موجود و ملخص في كتاب كنت أقرئه دائما حينما كنت مسلم و هو الخالدون مائة جاء فيه:

"البوذية تحتوي علي قدر من السلام والدعوة إليه أكثر مما جاء في الإسلام والمسيحية"*



إقتباس:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة peace_86
> 
> هناك معضلة أجدها في البوذية: أنها تجزم بأن الأرض قد خلقت منذ الأزل..
> وهذه نقطة تخالفها الكتاب المقدس حيناً.. والعلم الجيولوجي في حين آخر..
> ...




*لا شك أن هناك أسئلة لن تجد اجابتها في التعاليم البوذية مثلا ما هو السبب الأول أو المسبب وهل العالم أزلي و سرمدي لكن لا أعتقد البوذية تجزم أخي ياليت تزودني بالمعلومات لا أدري من أين أتيت بها

و أما قولك العلماء فالعلماء اختلفوا على ما أظن و تسمى نظريات و النظريات غير الحقائق أرجو أن تصححني ان كنت مخطئ

ثم كل ما هنالك أن الله أو الإله ان وجد فذلك لا يضر البوذية أبدا حتى ان وجد

لأن الأمر هو أن الله مغيب في البوذية بالكاد يذكر. يذكر في نصوص يفهم منها أنه لا وجود لخالق 

و هذا ليس بعيب في البوذية

حتى الأديان التي تقول أن الله موجود هناك أسئلة لا تستطيع هذه الأديان الإجابة عنها مثلا من خلق الله؟ بما أنها تقول من خلق كل هذا الذي حولنا و هكذا...*



إقتباس:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة peace_86
> 
> 
> أشكرك على المعلومات الجميلة التي قدمتها لنا..
> ...


 

*لا شكر على واجب أخي

و أعدك أني سوف أقرأ لا أقول كل الكتاب المقدس(انسان كسول جدا) لكن سأقرأ الرسائل و الأسفار التي ذكرت و أستغل هذه الفرصة و أقول لك أتمنى أن تقرأ أنت أيضا كلام بوذا و المعلمين العظام لدينا و عندما يتم تفعيل الرسائل الخاصة أرسل لك بعضها

و شكرا أخي*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هو بوذا و ما هي التعاليم البوذية*

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

متابعة*​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هو بوذا و ما هي التعاليم البوذية*

يا ريت تكملون الموضوع .. كلش حلو .. معلومات هواية .. اول مرة اعرف كل هاي الاشياء عن البوذية 

متابعة


----------



## بوذي (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هو بوذا و ما هي التعاليم البوذية*



 jesus=love

عاشقة دجلة 


شكراا كثيرا للمتابعة 


:scenic:


و أضيف الى أن يأتي أخي الحبيب بيس:

مصطلحات:

-النيرفانا: هي السعادة الأبدية و فيها ينعدم في أعماق الإنسان كل شيء سواء خير أم شر و كل الحواس الستة و كما وصفها الإله بوذا(deathlessness) لا أعرف كيف أترجمها لكن معنها لاموتية لا موتي أو بدون موت و هي حياة أو لو شئت قل حالة من الإدراك و هي قمة السعادة اللتي لا يستطيع حتى بوذا نفسه وصفها كما هو قال بنفسه و هي تحصل عن طريق اتباع الطريق النبيل الثماني. 


(لا أدري لماذا لم أذكر النيرفانا في المقدمة لا أدري كيف فاتني ذلك رغم أهميتها و مع أنها الغاية التي ينشدها البوذيين ربما لأنه جاء ذكرها في نقاشي مع أخي بيس و أنا آسف مقدما يا اخوة )


-الكارما: بصراحة هذه تعني الكثير من الأشياء تعني النية و ما تفكر به و ما تقوله لكن بشكل عام الأفعال و ثمارها فكل ما تقوم به لا بد من عواقب للفعل سواء كان خيرا أم شرا فستجد ثمار ذلك الفعل هذا قانون أزلي أما متى تظهر هذه الثمار؟ فهذا يعتمد قد تطول القترة و تموت و لا ترى ثمار فعلك الا في الحياة المقبلة أو الجديدة(تولد من جديد) و الكارما karma هي المحرك الذي يدير عجلة السمسرة (دائرة الموت والحياة من جديد) و هي المسؤولة و التي تبقيك فيها. أكثرية الكارما تفعل ذلك(تبقيك في السمسرة) لكن ترى كارما أخرى تأدي بك الى الخلاص.



المذاهب و مواقع الإنتشار:

كأي دين في العالم انقسمت البوذية الى مذاهب لكنها بشكل عام تنقسم الى قسمين أو مذهبين رئيسين و هما:


1- ثيرافادا: و هم الذي يقولون أنهم لا يبالغون في بوذا كما يفعل المهايانا و المذاهب الأخرى و يعتمدون على كتب تسمى"السلات الثلاث"جمع سلة و هي تحوي تعاليم بوذا و ملاحظات أو تعليقات المعلمين الكبار و هم(أتباع الثيرافادا) متواجدون في سيرلانكا و تايلاند و بورما(ماينمار)و كومبوديا و لاوس يعني جنوب شرق آسيا بشكل عام


2-ماهايانا: و هؤلاء منتشري في الصين و كوريا و اليابان و هم أيضا يعتمدون على الكتب (المقدسة) التي عند الثيرافادا لكن أيضا بالإضافة الى ذلك الى سوترات تطلق باسمها " سوترات المهايانا" لا تعترف بها الثيرافادا أو بالأصح تحث متبعيها بأخذ الحيطة في قرائتها لأنها تقول بأنها(أي سوترات المهايانا)قد لا تكون من كلام بوذا بينما أصحاب المهايانا يقولون بكل ثقة أنها من تعاليم و كلام بوذا المستنير" 



فقط أحببت أستغل الفرصة و ذكر ما أعرفه و ما يجول في خاطري قبل أن يأتي أخي الحبيب بيس و أرجو أن تكونو قد استفدتم من المعلومات


و إن أخطأت أرجو أيضا تصحيحي و شكرااا


----------



## Tabitha (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هو بوذا و ما هي التعاليم البوذية*

سلام ونعمة ربنا ومخلصنا

اهلا اخ بوذي 
ياريت لو تسمحلي بالمشاركة معكم بالحوار 
وسامح فضولي عندي كام سؤال كده .. 

1- هل إنت عربي أم إنك فقط تتحدث العربية؟ 

2- بموضوعك بتقول أن هدفكم الرئيسي هو البحث عن" السعادة الحقيقية "
ما هي " السعادة الحقيقية " من وجهة نظر البوذية ، أو حتى من منظورك أنت؟

3- بالنسبة لموضوع تأليه الإنسان بعد موته، كيف سيكون هذا التغيير الذي يحول المخلوق إلى خالق؟


----------



## قلم حر (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هو بوذا و ما هي التعاليم البوذية*

تسجيل حضور و متابعه .
أهلا بالأخ ( بوذي ) .


----------



## بوذي (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هو بوذا و ما هي التعاليم البوذية*

أهلا بالأخ الكريم قلم حر

و شكرا على المتابعة







Anestas!a قال:


> سلام ونعمة ربنا ومخلصنا
> 
> اهلا اخ بوذي
> ياريت لو تسمحلي بالمشاركة معكم بالحوار
> ...




طبعا لم لا؟ اسألي يا أختي الكريمة

أنا عربي و كنت مسلما سابقا



Anestas!a قال:


> 2- بموضوعك بتقول أن هدفكم الرئيسي هو البحث عن" السعادة الحقيقية "
> ما هي " السعادة الحقيقية " من وجهة نظر البوذية ، أو حتى من منظورك أنت؟






ذكرت اجابة هذا السؤال في المشاركة السادسة في تعريف النيرفانا

ارجو الرجوع اليها





Anestas!a قال:


> 3- بالنسبة لموضوع تأليه الإنسان بعد موته، كيف سيكون هذا التغيير الذي يحول المخلوق إلى خالق؟



لا يوجد خالق عندنا أرجو قراءة الموضوع من جديد

و عدم تفويت أجزاء منه، أما جواب سؤالك:

فبصراحة ليست عندي اجابة و ياليت أختي الكريمة تستفيدي من ردي على أخي (بيس) في احدى المشاركات



> لا شك أن هناك أسئلة لن تجد اجابتها في التعاليم البوذية مثلا ما هو السبب الأول أو المسبب وهل العالم أزلي و سرمدي لكن لا أعتقد البوذية تجزم أخي ياليت تزودني بالمعلومات لا أدري من أين أتيت بها
> 
> و أما قولك العلماء فالعلماء اختلفوا على ما أظن و تسمى نظريات و النظريات غير الحقائق أرجو أن تصححني ان كنت مخطئ
> 
> ...




و ليبارك الإله بوذا الجميع


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هو بوذا و ما هي التعاليم البوذية*

*متابع معكم اهلا بالاخ بودى

ممكن تفسير للجمله دي




			و ليبارك الإله بوذا الجميع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هو بقى إلإله بوذى خلاص مع اني اعرف ان البوذية لا تعترف بوجود إله

يا اخ بوذة الرابط المجود للمقال عن البوذيه غير شغال غير انك تتكلم عن دينك ولا نعرف مدى صحته اي الادله يا عزيزي​*


----------



## بوذي (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هو بوذا و ما هي التعاليم البوذية*

انقر في هذا اللنك و اقرأ طريق الداما سوتراDhammapada  من الأعداد179 

http://buddhism.about.com/gi/dynami...s=0&zu=http://www.serve.com/cmtan/Dhammapada/

صحيح يا اخ شريف لا يوجد في البوذية خالق لكن يوجد آلهة أنا لا أقوم بالتأليف



و جاء أيضا:



> تقوم العقيدة الأصلية على مبدأين: يتنقل الأحياء أثناء دورة كينونتهم من حياة إلى أخرى، ومن هيئة إلى أخرى: إنسان، إله، حيوان، شخص منبوذ وغير ذلك. تتحدد طبيعة الحياة المقبلة تبعا للأعمال التي أنجزها الكائن الحي في حياته السابقة



تجد العبارة اللي فوق في اللنك التالي:

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/بوذية

و إذا لم يعمل ادخل اخي الكريم الى الرابط التالي و حول الى العربية)(تجد العربية في اللستة على اليسار):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhism



و أيضا انظر الى:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/God_in_Buddhism


جاء فيه ما نصه باللغة الإنجليزية يؤكد ما قلته(وجود آلهة و أن بوذا نعتبره اله):



> In Mahayana traditions, it is believed that there are countless Buddhas, all of one essence--that of "Tathata" ("suchness" or "thusness") – and it is in this sense that the Buddha proclaims himself as "Tathagata" and exalts himself in theistic terms beyond all other "gods" when he declares, (Lalitavistara Sutra), "I am the god above the gods, superior to all the gods; no god is like me – how could there be a higher?"




ثم أخي الكريم ليست مشكلتي اذا اللنكات لا تعمل لديك استخدم جهاز آخر أو قم بكتابة عناويين المواقع بدل نسخها للمتصفح 

و شكرا لك عالعموم


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هو بوذا و ما هي التعاليم البوذية*

بتعرف انا مستغربة  كيف انك توجهت من الاسلام مباشرة للبوذية مع انو الاختلاف شاسع جدا 

ممكن تقوللنا كيف .. و شو اللي جذبك للبوذية اكتر من غيرها


----------



## بوذي (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من هو بوذا و ما هي التعاليم البوذية*

أهلا أخت عاشقة دجلة

كان الأمر بالتدريج لم يكن في يوم و ليلة، في البداية كان اشمئزاز ثم اعجاب ثم ايمان

بشكل عام اعجابي بالتعاليم البوذية(مثلا: الحقائق النبيلة الأربعة و وصايا بوذا المستنير..الخ) هو الذي جعلني أتجه للبوذية اختي الكريمة

في البداية لم أكن أكترث لهم و لم أكن أريد معرفة ما يؤمنون به(الخوف من المجهول) فقط كنت أعتقد أنهم عبدة أوثان و أصنام و ما الى ذلك من أمور

لكن الأمر تغير و علمت أنهم لا يعبدون صورة بوذا(التماثيل) و أنها مجرد رموز يرتلون أمامها الصلوات و أعجبت كثيرا بتعاليم بوذا حين قرأت عنها 

طبعا و لا شك أن كلام بوذا كان له أثر كبير كان مئاله الى الإعجاب أكثر بالتعاليم البوذية مثل قوله "هناك خطآن يرتكبهما معظم الناس في  طريقهم الى الحقيقه الخطأ الاول ان لا يكمل الطريق والثاني ان لا يبدأه" و كلام كثير لبوذا قرأته في الحقيقة و كان يدخل قلبي بمجرد قرآته

و أيضا " لا تصدق شيئا مسموعا كان أم مقروءا حتى لو كنت أنا القائل مالم يتوافق مع ما مبادئك و منطقك"

 و هذاالاخير يجعلنا لا نستغبرب الحرية الكبيرة  في البوذية الى درجة أن المرء يستطيع الإيمان بدين أو بفلسفة الى جانب ايمانه بالبوذية و هذا نجده و نلمسه في المجتمعات الشرقية كما نرى سكان الصين الشعبية تراهم يؤمنون بتعاليم كونفوشيوس الى جانب البوذية أو كما في اليابان(الشينتو مع البوذية) و هكذا طالما التعاليم لا تتعارض


و رأيت أن البوذية تبدأ بالإنسان بينما أكثر الديانات بما فيها الهندوسية (و التي هي قريبة من البوذية) تبدأ بالله أو الإله و هذه النقطة بصراحة هي التي كان لها أثر كبير

و رأيت أيضا أن تعاليمها أكثر واقعية(ان صح التعبير) من ناحية مثلا أن الحياة كلها مآسي... أو أين الله من البلايين اللتي لا تحصى من البشر الذين يولدون و يعانون من حين الى آخر نفس المعاناة كالمجازر و الكوارث الطبيعية و الأمراض..الخ لو كان موجود أصلا و أن الأمر بيدنا للتغير و للإرتقاء

و هكذا ازداد اعجابي بها يوما بعد يوم الى أن تحول الأمر من اعجاب الى تصديق هذا كل ما في الأمر أختي الكريمة  


ثم لا غرابة أختي هناك أناس يتركون دينهم الى الإلحاد أي يصبح لاديني و قد رأيناهم في كل مكان

طبعا و أنا أمر بهذه المراحل كان الإسلام يصغر في عيني بما فيه من أن هناك شخص لا يقهر هناك قابع في السماء يراقبنا و يترصدنا في كل حين الى أن يأتي يوم يحاسبنا فيها فيرمي هذا في معاناة لا نهاية لها! و يترك ذاك في سعادة و هناء فيفرق بين الإنسان و كأن سبب وجود هذا الشخص أو كل همه و شوقه هو فعل ذلك بدل الأخذ بيدنا و الوصول الى أسمى ما يكون و الى الأعالي و أيضا الشبهات الكثيرة في الإسلام كان عامل مهم أيضا...



شكرا على السؤال عالعموم


----------



## peace_86 (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من هو بوذا و ما هي التعاليم البوذية*

عزيزي البوذي..
متاسف حقاً بأني لم ارى هذا الموضوع إلا الآن ؟؟

هل تتواجد بإستمرار؟
أرجو الإجابة عزيزي.. وأكرر اعتذاري الشديد


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من هو بوذا و ما هي التعاليم البوذية*



بوذي قال:


> أهلا أخت عاشقة دجلة
> 
> كان الأمر بالتدريج لم يكن في يوم و ليلة، في البداية كان اشمئزاز ثم اعجاب ثم ايمان
> 
> ...


 

:new5: مادام فكرت و طلعت من الاسلام ف انت على راسي .. هاي حبيت اقوللكياها

بس احب اقوللك شغلة قبل ما اعلق .. انت متخذلك معتقد تآمن فيه .. فلا تعتبر حكيي هلاء تبشير .. لئن التبشير المباشر في حالات معينة بيكون مهين للمقابل و انا حاسة اني لو بشرت بهل حالة فهاي استهانة لذكائك و تفكيرك 

فل حكي و الاستفسارات ال رح اقولها هية مجرد استفسارات 



> بشكل عام اعجابي بالتعاليم البوذية(مثلا: الحقائق النبيلة الأربعة و وصايا بوذا المستنير


قريت الانجيل ؟؟؟ قبل ما تقرا تعاليم بوذا ؟ ولا نفرت نفور تام من ( الله ) بدون ان تعرف ( الله ) بل مسيحية ؟ 

و انا متأكدة اكيد انك كنت سامع شوي شغلات انو الله بل مسيحية يختلف عن الله بل اسلام من كل النواحي

لئنني انا شخصيا بعدما صرت مسيحية مش بس بل اسم .. و تطورت شوي بمساعدة الرب الي عمالي بكتشف يوم بعد يوم انو المحبة هية كل شي .. يعني لو انت حبيت .. رح بديهيا تعمل الحقائق النبيلة الاربعة و كل التعاليم المسالمة المسامحة

و الانجيل كلو مختصر بكلمة ( محبة ) لو تقرا :66:




> و رأيت أن البوذية تبدأ بالإنسان بينما أكثر الديانات بما فيها الهندوسية (و التي هي قريبة من البوذية) تبدأ بالله أو الإله و هذه النقطة بصراحة هي التي كان لها أثر كبير


حضرتك كتير زاعجتك فكرة الاله 

يعني اخوي الصراحة كل انسان له فكر حقيقي و ديانة حقيقية لا و بل لو كان عندة معلومة حقيقية .. ف هاي تكون ناتجة عن شك !

مافي معلومة انعرفت بدون الشك و السؤال 
و كلما الواحد يتسائل اكثر كلما يتعلم و يكتشف حقايق اكثر بشرط انو مايعمل الشك منهج متبع في كل شيء .. و انما طريقة لايجاد الحقيقة

فيعني حضرتك ما سئلت متلا كيف احنا البشر صرنا متل ما احنا هلاء ؟؟ 

يعني تركيب بشر كامل بكل الجهاز الدموي و العصبي و كل الاجهزة .. و بكل الدماغ المعقد الذكي التصميم يكون مثلا متكون من بروتين و مادة حية و ماء .. ولا بكتريا ؟ 

يعني الصراحة انا هاي ما دخلت بعقلي .. 

و لو كان في مجال انها داخلة .. كان يمكن صرت ملحدة او لادينية او بوذية او اي ديانة اخرى .. 

بل اضافة للمعجزات اللي تصير باسم الله يسوع المسيح و اللي هية كتيرة و شاهديها كتار مسيحيين و اسلام .. اكيد يسوع عنده قدرات اكبر من قدرات انسان .. و هاي توصلنا لفكرة انو في شي اعلى من انسان و يقدر يأثر عل انسان و على كون الانسان بقدرة ( الهية ) 





> و رأيت أيضا أن تعاليمها أكثر واقعية(ان صح التعبير) من ناحية مثلا أن الحياة كلها مآسي... أو أين الله من البلايين اللتي لا تحصى من البشر الذين يولدون و يعانون من حين الى آخر نفس المعاناة كالمجازر و الكوارث الطبيعية و الأمراض..الخ لو كان موجود أصلا و أن الأمر بيدنا للتغير و للإرتقاء





يا اخوية .. هاي نقطة حيرت كتار .. 

الله مش هوة اللي يجيب الكوارث الطبيعية .. و مش هوة السبب في انو يموتو اطفال و ناس ابرياء 

الله خلق الدنيا و خلاها تمشي .. هوة مش كاتب النا اقدارنا ولا كاتبلنا قصة حياتنا قبل مانعشيها .. 

الله خلق الدنيا و خلاها تمشي لكن هو متابع و حاضر بكل لحظة بحياتنا .. بيساعدنا .. بيحاول يجذبنا الو و لمحبتو دائما .. و مرات يتدخل بطريقة الرؤى و الظهور

هوة الاكثر حكمة بتدبير كل شي .. و نظره ابعد من نظر كل البشر .. يمكن يخللي كارثة طبيعية تصير لهدف كتير اسمى رح يصير بعدين .. هوة العارف بكل شي 

الكتاب المقدس يقول : كل الاشياء تؤول لخير اللذين يحبون الله




> طبعا و أنا أمر بهذه المراحل كان الإسلام يصغر في عيني بما فيه من أن هناك شخص لا يقهر هناك قابع في السماء يراقبنا و يترصدنا في كل حين الى أن يأتي يوم يحاسبنا فيها فيرمي هذا في معاناة لا نهاية لها! و يترك ذاك في سعادة و هناء فيفرق بين الإنسان و كأن سبب وجود هذا الشخص أو كل همه و شوقه هو فعل ذلك بدل الأخذ بيدنا و الوصول الى أسمى ما يكون و الى الأعالي و أيضا الشبهات الكثيرة في الإسلام كان عامل مهم أيضا...




اخوية هاذة الوصفتة كلة هوة الله في الاسلام .. 

الله في المسيحية محبببببببببببببببة كاملة .. 

have u ever thought of that ? 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااام اخوية العزيز بوذي


----------



## peace_86 (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من هو بوذا و ما هي التعاليم البوذية*

ربي يباركك عزيزتي عاشقة دجلة..
فعلاً أنا انتظر الأخ البوذي .. وحشني كثير


----------



## للحق (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: من هو بوذا و ما هي التعاليم البوذية*

أهلا بالجميع ,
انا كنت ابحث في البوذية وظهرت لي صفحتكم .
ومستغرب بوذي وعربي وكان مسلم سابقا هذه ثاني حالة اشاهدها .
لكن في  الغرب دخولهم للبوذية منتشر مثلا المانيا .
اقتباس :
تجاوز عدد الألمان الذين اعتنقوا البوذية مؤخراً أعداد معتنقي الديانة الإسلامية البالغ عددهم نحو أربعين ألفاً، حسب إحصائيات وزارة الداخلية الألمانية الصادرة الشهر المنصرم. وهنا لابد للمرء من وقفة عند السؤال عن السر الكامن وراء تخلي الألمان عن معتقداتهم لصالح البوذية.
يعزو بعض معلمي هذه الديانة السبب إلى أنها ديانة متسامحة ومنفتحة على الجميع، فعلى خلاف الأديان الأخرى لم يشهد التاريخ نشوب حرب كانت الديانة البوذية أحد أطرافها. علاوة على ذلك فإن ما يسمعه المواطن الألماني العادي عن التطرف المتنامي بين ديانات أخرى يثير في نفسه الخوف منها. أما الديانة البوذية بالنسبة له فهي ديانة تسلك طريق الاعتدال والوسطية، ناهيك عنها أنه لم يسمع المرء حتى الآن عن وجود "بوذيين متطرفين". 

المصدر:

http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,2818713,00.html?maca=ara-rss-ar-cul-1039-rdf
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وانا اعتبرها نظام حياة مسالم .
فأخي بوذي هل  انت اعتنقتها كديانة ام نظام حياة فقط ؟


----------



## راعِ خراف (5 يوليو 2010)

*هذه فرصة حقيقية للنتعرف على بعض ما يساورنا من حيرة حول هذه الديانة *

*يقول الفاضل بوذي أنه كان مسلماً قبل ان يكون بوذياً ، فكيف كان السبيل إلى معرفة البوذية ؟*
*هل هي من خلال مراجع معينة ؟ أو من خلال الكهنة ؟ *
*نحب ان نتعرف على هذه القصة الشيقة *
*وكذلك نحب أن نعرف لأي مذاهب البوذية قد انتمى الفاضل بوذي ؟ *


----------

